# The "Fake Racism" Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2017)

Not saying it does not happen, of course it does.  But stories like the ones below, and women who claim being "touched or groped" equates to sexual assault do nothing but take the impact away from true-racism and literal sexual assault.

*Sailor staged racist vandalism, Navy says*
A sailor who claimed someone scrawled racial slurs on his bed aboard an aircraft carrier —sparking a viral Facebook post in the process — staged the incident himself, the Navy said Friday.

*Air Force Academy cadet wrote racial slur outside his own dorm room*
That cadet candidate is no longer a student at the academy's prep school.

*Could cascade of allegations send #MeToo movement off the rails?*
The criticism came swiftly last week after the Atlantic magazine published a writer’s account stating that Sen. Al Franken “groped” her in 2009 by putting his hand on her waist during a photo op, “grabbing a handful of flesh” and squeezing at least twice.

“I’m sorry, is that sexual assault now? To squeeze someone’s waist?” one Twitter user wrote.

“And this is your definition of a grope? Come on! This accusation trivializes real predation and abuse. Knock it off!” a woman echoed on Facebook.

“We are officially #offtherails,” tweeted another.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 10, 2017)

We are doing this to ourselves. Forget Big Brother watching us or trying to influence our behavior we are doing a great job on our own. I weep for society.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 10, 2017)

I've worked several in my area. It happens a lot more than people think it does. The problem is...local media doesn't push the story and the MSM never picks up on it because it is somehow muffled from their prying ears.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 10, 2017)

In my job I've had to deal with this various times through my career, either some one gets the wring signals or some one is a little too friendly to begin with.

I've had instances where it's been full on groping of the chest and other areas, to simply brushing past. Each instance is treated with the same care and concern as if it was the real deal (often times it is). However the difference between my job and what this has become, is that there is an extensive and thorough investigation done. 

This is, this is not that, and while I don't condone any sexual misconduct intended or otherwise a situation like this can lead to serious allegations which may actually be false or malicious intent. 

All in all its turning into a giant soup sandwich.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2017)

Fake hate crimes and assaults are becoming more and more frequently-reported.  A few months ago there was the fake West Point rape case, that literally cost an innocent officer his general's star.  Then there's this example, of "emergency hijab kits" for Muslim college women who were having their headscarves torn off by white racists... except that too was reacting to fearmonging about hate crimes that never even happened.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Sailor staged racist vandalism, Navy says*
> A sailor who claimed someone scrawled racial slurs on his bed aboard an aircraft carrier —sparking a viral Facebook post in the process — staged the incident himself, the Navy said Friday.



Of course he is denying it


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 10, 2017)

I think this is an excellent piece that summarizes the issue - and reflects my own views: Why the #MeToo Moment Should Be Ready for a Backlash 

I think harassment and assault are huge problems - alongside gender politics, power differentials, and social norms in the workplace and academia.  I also think due process is one of the bedrocks of any democracy - and social media lynch-mobs are not a preferred solution to any issue.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 10, 2017)

Interesting thread, I expect we'll see a few opinions and biases, and get to know one another better as a result. I once said 90% of human interaction boils down to rape, a bit of a throw away comment in a different thread, but I believe in it.
There are things you do to navigate through this lipstick covered pig of a society, which rotten bits are now mostly held by said lipstick. One of those being "going along to get along".  Another is to simply say nothing. Yet another is to vote for whoever is expected to burn it down.
We have to have a name for every thing, and the smarter we become at debating, ie denying intellectual terrain to the other party, words have synonyms and antonyms, things are cataloged and categorized, ideas are reduced and managed into silence. Rinse and repeat. 
If men are talking about harassment, the discussion often veers into anecdotes, civil/criminal cases, penalties and the  justice system. In court is where you get to have your say. 
Outside, in the 'real' world, is where you put or shut up, go along to get along. 
Here's my bias as to this thread: I suspect that if female members venture into this, some will provide examples and anecdotes in support of the notion that the #metoo movement (to give it a name) is either fueling or generating false accusations aimed either at making money or bringing down some men. As for personal, scarring examples of abuse, there will be none, or they will be watered down versions.
Because frankly this isn't the venue to expose oneself, and courts of law have failed victims easily as much as they have redressed wrongs. Again, my opinion, and this is largely why more and more people turn and feed anonymously into the court of public opinion. Pour vivre heureux, vivons cache.
An experiment for straight dudes interested in understanding what the topic is about would be to move into a homosexual district and open their eyes and ears: get into the tank and see how to navigate it for even a few weeks.
An experiment in objectification.

My bias again: For all the false accusations, the made up, exaggerated, unsubstantiated claims, there are many more real, actual crimes committed whose victims will keep to themselves because exposing some scars only serves to inflame the tissue again, and it could be fatal. Maybe it's better than being told: you have this long to speak of it, in this place alone, and only within these circumstances and rules to get redress. Your day in court.

Good luck. My two copper pennies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 21, 2018)

"Accordingly to multiple local and international media outlets, a group of Gang Task Force cops in Alabama are suspended without pay because their idiot mayor, David O’Mary, panicked after someone told him that the silly hand signs the men made during a post-drug bust photo photo op was “racist.”  Let me ask you, do you see anything “racist” here?"


----------



## Grunt (Jul 21, 2018)

People like good ole Mayor O'Mary should be shamed for being so pathetic and in a position of leadership. 

If that's the best he has to worry about, he doesn't need to be mayor!


----------



## Topkick (Jul 21, 2018)

Nothing racist at all here. My dad used to flash that sign as a game, and if he caught you looking he'd get to playfully punch you in the arm. That mayor needs to focus on something that will improve life for the people in his AO.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 21, 2018)

EDITED TO ADD:  Subsequent reporting indicates that the mayor spoke out of turn and the officers were not suspended without pay, but are being “investigated.”  The mayor says that was a “miscommunication” on his part. 

This is quite important so all the outrage is minimized on the forum. Not saying what mayor did was right or wrong. Just bringing in some facts.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 21, 2018)

Lefty375 said:


> EDITED TO ADD:  Subsequent reporting indicates that the mayor spoke out of turn and the officers were not suspended without pay, but are being “investigated.”  The mayor says that was a “miscommunication” on his part.
> 
> This is quite important so all the outrage is minimized on the forum. Not saying what mayor did was right or wrong. Just bringing in some facts.




The fact is, the mayor told the world that his guys were suspended.  The fact that there is an "investigation" at all over something so trivial and meaningless is reflective of his shitty leadership and worthy of our scorn.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Nothing racist at all here. _*My dad used to flash that sign as a game, and if he caught you looking he'd get to playfully punch you in the arm.*_ That mayor needs to focus on something that will improve life for the people in his AO.




My 25-year-old does that to his little brother...apparently it's made a come-back.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> My 25-year-old does that to his little brother...apparently it's made a come-back.



My squad leader in the 90s, now good friend, use to do this to us....he would punch you in the shoulder twice and it would hurt for weeks....E6s back then were all ninjas!!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> ....E6s back then were all ninjas!!!!



...and, apparently, "racists."  /sarcasm


----------



## Poccington (Jul 22, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> My 25-year-old does that to his little brother...apparently it's made a come-back.



I still do it to people and long may it continue!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 22, 2018)

That game is so pop-culture, anybody who doesn't know must live under a rock!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> That game is so pop-culture, anybody who doesn't know must live under a rock!



This whole sorry incident is indicative of the outrage-based culture that dominates America right now.  It's a race to the bottom, and the "most oppressed" ends up with the most power at the end.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> This whole sorry incident is indicative of the outrage-based culture that dominates America right now.  It's a race to the bottom, and the "most oppressed" ends up with the most power at the end.



Yeah, and it's a knee jerk reaction. Ask a few questions and assess the situation before you holler racism and suspend people.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2018)

This came across my FB feed this morning.  Got pulled over doing something like 70-75 in a 55, got a ticket, claimed "racism."

...but the cop had a body cam.  And that told a different story:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=910029909168270


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 22, 2018)

Aside from the lying and melodrama I totally understand being scared and nervous when you get pulled over.


Tickets are expensive


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Aside from the lying and melodrama I totally understand being scared and nervous when you get pulled over.
> 
> 
> Tickets are expensive



And body cams are a bitch to those who lie. And yes, they work both ways.


----------



## Box (Jul 22, 2018)

I am outraged...
...all the way to my bones.


Look and see for yourselves..................


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 22, 2018)

Box said:


> I am outraged...
> ...all the way to my bones.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Box. Always multi-period, always tongue in cheek. You rogue you!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2018)

Box said:


> I am outraged...
> ...all the way to my bones.
> 
> 
> ...



I think I have clip art for this:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 23, 2018)

My leadership wouldn't even consider doing anything other than suggesting their sergeant quietly tell them to knock off the fuckery in an official photo.  Ridiculous.


----------



## CQB (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2018)

"Jesus Christ, they're shooting at us" ^^^^^ Bwaaaaahaaaaaaahaaaa


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> This came across my FB feed this morning.  Got pulled over doing something like 70-75 in a 55, got a ticket, claimed "racism."
> 
> ...but the cop had a body cam.  And that told a different story:
> 
> ...


Hope she is smart enough to pre-pay the ticket, cause I'm willing to bet the cop walk in with this video.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 23, 2018)

I wish I could post snaps on here. My buddy (one of a handful of black dudes in Batt) had a running gag during MLAT this year where, in full kit, on the airfield or even on the bird, he was throwing the “circle” to privates and the camera. Unprofessional? Maybe. Funny? Yes. Racist? Naw.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Supposedly the hand sign means "white power". Total bullshit.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ah...love the classics


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 23, 2018)

CQB said:


>


  Love the classics!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2018)

This one was too easy.

To sum up:  a waiter with the first name of "Khalil" said some Islamophobe racist left zero tip, and a message "We don't tip terrorist" (sic) on the check.





The knee-jerk over-reaction of the restaurant owner was to publicly side with the waiter and "ban" the racist diner.  And because we live in an outrage-based culture, the story went national, and then the attention and money started pouring in.

Problems:  too convenient.  No witnesses.  Owner of restaurant refused to name the diner.  All identifying information in the check redacted.  No one compared the waiter's handwriting to the handwriting on the check.

...and then...

Waiter made up story about 'racist' tipper: restaurant


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2018)

Just FYI re the OP:


My youngest kid--who's been the frequent victim of his older brother--says it's called the "circle game." You make the circle with your fingers and hold it somewhere not too obvious. If your "victim" notices it, you give him "the neck", i.e., you flick your finger against his neck...if _he_ notices the circle and manages to stick his index finger through the circle before you notice him noticing, he gets to give _you_ the neck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2018)

*Original article before the facts came out, with the predictable comments:*
Customer who left "we don't tip terrorist" message banned from Texas restaurant


*And now you know...the rest of the story:*
Texas waiter faked "we don't tip terrorist" note on receipt, restaurant says
Saltgrass originally said it had banned the customer blamed for the message. But now, the restaurant's corporate office says it has learned the story was a hoax.

"After further investigation, we have learned that our employee fabricated the entire story," Terry Turney, COO of Saltgrass Steak House, told the Odessa American in a statement. "The customer has been contacted and invited back to our restaurant to dine on us. Racism of any form is intolerable, and we will always act swiftly should it occur in any of our establishments.

"Falsely accusing someone of racism is equaling disturbing," Turney said.

Cavil also admitted to newspaper that he wrote the "we don't tip terrorist" note himself.

"I did write it," Cavil told the Odessa American. "I don't have an explanation. I made a mistake. There is no excuse for what I did."

After sharing his post on Facebook, Cavil had received monetary donations, which he told the newspaper is now being returned.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2018)

"I did write it," Cavil told the Odessa American. "I don't have an explanation..."


If I'd been the customer, oh man, I would so be lawyering up right now. Big Al's Texas Steakhouse.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

The biggest act of terrorism here has been against the English language. There is so much wrong with that little four word sentence.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2018)

Khalil's next post should be a review of his local unemployment office.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2018)

These things are almost always about the money.   This one was no exception:




> On Wednesday, Cavil posted a follow-up message, thanking his family and members of the public for standing by him and for t*he monetary donations sent his way*.
> 
> "I want to make it very clear that *this was never about the tip nor the money*," Cavil wrote. "It was about igniting conversations because I believe real change happens when we start talking about the issue and acknowledging its there."
> 
> Cavil says he is taking all the funds and donating them to the missionary work through his church. "*Let's make the enemy pay* by helping other people establish the Kingdom of God here on earth," he wrote.



-it's always about the money
-white people are "the enemy," even when it's something completely fabricated


----------



## Centermass (Jul 25, 2018)

The irony is at the very end when the credits roll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the AJC's version:






And now, the body cam:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160600049860481
			




Credible, Compelling and Complete my ass. Isn't the first time the media will take a snippet and run with it, and unfortunately, won't be the last.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> The irony is at the very end when the credits roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a little editing, a few things out of context, any story, any quote, any video can be spun a hundred different ways. This is a perfect example of a newspaper making life more dangerous for LEOs.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> Khalil's next post should be a review of his local unemployment office.



Racist!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 26, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> "Accordingly to multiple local and international media outlets, a group of Gang Task Force cops in Alabama are suspended without pay because their idiot mayor, David O’Mary, panicked after someone told him that the silly hand signs the men made during a post-drug bust photo photo op was “racist.”  Let me ask you, do you see anything “racist” here?"
> 
> 
> View attachment 23333


We flashed this sign in like elementary school...Black, White, Mexican, Asian...it was Got Heem, before Got Heem was a thing.We always used to hit each other if you got caught looking. I had no idea where it came from until I was on active duty and it was like an every hour thing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2022)

Oberlin College pays bakery it called 'racist' over $36 million after years-long defamation lawsuit

Summary:  a bakery in a college town caught someone trying to shoplift, and accosted them over the theft.  That individual was a college student who happened to be black.  Fast forward to a $36 MILLION dollar judgment against the students' school in favor of the bakery.

At the end of the day, the "school" didn't carry out this libel, slander, and harrassment.  "People" did.  I hope they end up getting sued too.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 18, 2022)

Today's use of racism is a spit in the face of anyone that has experienced TRUE racism, not this fucking woke bullshit, every time some cunt gets offended.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Oberlin College pays bakery it called 'racist' over $36 million after years-long defamation lawsuit
> 
> Summary:  a bakery in a college town caught someone trying to shoplift, and accosted them over the theft.  That individual was a college student who happened to be black.  Fast forward to a $36 MILLION dollar judgment against the students' school in favor of the bakery.
> 
> At the end of the day, the "school" didn't carry out this libel, slander, and harrassment.  "People" did.  I hope they end up getting sued too.


$18 mil will allow them to go after the shoplifter; professors and administrators are probably covered by the settlement.  Let's see how many donors step up to help keep the college afloat.

Eventually real racism (against non-whites) will be ignored because of all the fake racism claims.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> $18 mil will allow them to go after the shoplifter; professors and administrators are probably covered by the settlement.  Let's see how many donors step up to help keep the college afloat.
> 
> Eventually real racism (against non-whites)* will be ignored *because of all the fake racism claims.


"is" being ignored.

There is plenty of racism directed against non-whites these days too, but it's not government sanctioned like it used to be, and is now, to a much-lesser-but-still-wrong degree against whites.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "is" being ignored.
> 
> There is plenty of racism directed against non-whites these days too, but it's not government sanctioned like it used to be, and is now, to a much-lesser-but-still-wrong degree against whites.


Racism exists at an individual level.  However, I don't believe it be anywhere nearly as widespread or debilitating as many would have us believe nor do I believe it's institutional or systemic in any way.  Then again, I'm also not really one for making a bunch of excuses and believe in personal accountability.  So, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2022)

I swear we have a rather lengthy thread on this topic from before ‘the break’?
I’ll look around in a bit and see if I can merge.

ETA - there were actually 4 from the past few years.  All grouped within this thread now.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> $18 mil will allow them to go after the shoplifter; professors and administrators are probably covered by the settlement.  Let's see how many donors step up to help keep the college afloat.
> 
> Eventually real racism (against non-whites) will be ignored because of all the fake racism claims.


Oberlin College has a very healthy endowment, over 1B.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Oberlin College has a very healthy endowment, over 1B.


Good, they will have no problem paying out then.


----------

